# Complicated OB



## ChrisWoody (Jul 12, 2007)

I am looking for assistance in coding the complicated pregnancy.  According to the CPT manual the global package is for "normal" pregnancy.  When there are complications, how do you bill for separate visits (unbundled visits)?  It appears that the appropriate E/M code would be used with an appropriate ICD-9 code with documentation that this visit is not for routine pregnancy monitoring.  I need to know if this is correct and any suggestions for documentation that are necessary.


----------



## MFMcoder (Jul 12, 2007)

Use V23.89 as Primary DX. You may have to send records, documentation, etc if you are billing both global and non-global. \

Lavon E Carter, CPC
Maternal Fetal Associates of Kansas
lavon.carter@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## kbarron (Jul 12, 2007)

You could also use 22 modifier on the global delivery. Kbarron CPC


----------



## dannimom (Aug 14, 2007)

We start billing individual office visits after 13 prenatal visits with the high risk pregnancy diagnosis.  Also make sure that your non pregnancy related visits are billed separately.  It may take an appeal but with good documentation you should win.


----------

